# Wrench size for exhaust manifold bolts



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I cant locate a wrench to loosen any exhaust minifold bolt. Could it be they have rusted down or the heat through the years has changed the head size? 
Anyone else had this problem? :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Totally possible. You could try a 6 point box end wrench. If that doesn't work then maybe go to the next size smaller or even a metric size. If you still can't get them, they have some extractors you may be able to use. Once you get them out, be sure to replace them all.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Try a 6 point 9/16. Also, make sure the locking tabs are bent back out of the way of the bolt heads, if it's still stock.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

PLAY OFFS, PLAY OFFS? Locking tabs? Geesh that has to be it. Funny no tab in sight they must all be on the back side. I will have a look tomorrow


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Play off wtf???


----------

